
How the Government Hides Secret Surveillance Programs - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/stingray-secret-surveillance-programs/
======
RouterRooter
apparently, cell phone towers use triangulation to determine the location of a
handset and decide if it is reasonable for the phone to be where it is based
on last location and rate of travel. An example - handset apears to have moved
at 800 miles per hour, suggests a spoof or clone is in operation. if a handset
can do the converse, and determine that a tower is so close that it magically
appeared out of thin air, or appears to be moving then the handset should not
connect to the "tower" [AKA stingray] as it is probably a spoof handshake
attempt.

as a supplemental i have this link to add here. V

[https://hackernoon.com/a-proposed-method-for-
triangulation-o...](https://hackernoon.com/a-proposed-method-for-
triangulation-of-rogue-imsi-catchers-a-k-a-stingray-
devices-44046ab97261?gi=3bd982123af2)

